# My cat went to the vet 7 hours ago...



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Mickey just went and snuggled up on Teddy, who was sleeping on the couch. Teddy's eyes are closed, so I guess he isn't frightened.

I hope this means Mickey is giving up the fight.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone knows how to hold a grudge... it's a cat!

My cat that stayed with my parents, Thomas, is always very angry at me the first day I am home after I have been gone. He doesn't run and hide from me... worse... he sits and GLARES at me until he caves and wants to be loved. If I reach to pet him, he'll just lean out of the way and look at me like, "Um, no. You left me here. Don't ever touch me again!"

Luckily we're friends again very quickly and he usually wakes me up the next morning by cleaning my face with his sandpaper tongue!

Glad to hear that Mickey is feeling better!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor Micky! I bet the vets were really weary too! lol

My cats are so chill, the kitten, Oslo, who's not even a year old yet is more doglike.. he'll jump in the car and want to go for a ride, and when you start driving he'll either lay in the back window or under the windshield and look out the window with his tail waving as if he were sitting in the window of a house. He's really chill with dogs, cats.. but he gets a little pissed off when you brush him ^^ At least when I brush him, because I do it RIGHT!

Obe, my other cat, the 20 pound monster, is probably the easiest cat we've ever had. He hates the car though.. as soon as he's in the carrier and in the car you start hearing sounds a cat should never make. Really sweet boy otherwise though, wont even use his claws with you play with him and is really chill with dogs as well.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Obe, my other cat, the 20 pound monster, is probably the easiest cat we've ever had. He hates the car though.. as soon as he's in the carrier and in the car you start hearing sounds a cat should never make. Really sweet boy otherwise though, wont even use his claws with you play with him and is really chill with dogs as well.


That describes Mickey to a T (even the weight-lol), and that's why it was so shocking the first time he acted out at the vet, three visits ago. I don't know what happened to make him hate it so much, but he does. 

They both slept for about ten hours last night/ this morning. I woke up to find both of them sound asleep on either side of my legs and thought it must be about 7:30. It was 11:30!! Mickey is usually bugging me to get up long before then. He was knocked out! LOL

Then Teddy woke up and pounced on Mickey, Mickey made the pathetic little crying noise he makes when Teddy bites his ears and all was back to normal. No scary growling like yesterday, thank goodness.

*Spencer*: Once I went on vacation and left my (then only) cat Murphy with my roommate. The day I got home, I was sitting at my computer checking email and he came up to me like he wanted to be petted and suddenly stood on his hind legs, grabbed my forearm with both paws and bit into my wrist so hard that he drew blood. That was one ticked off cat! LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow - cute story..........but I know why I love my dogs now - Cats are very interesting little furballs. 

Glad he is out of his mood


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

There is nothing like major cattitude! One of my mom's cats throws up in the shoes of whoever had the audacity to take her to the vet - she is serious about her revenge. BUT she does get over it in a day or so - I'm sure your cat will calm down soon!


----------

